# Something lighter



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Q. Why did the woman get a divorce over religious reasons?

A. He thought he was God and she's didn't.


Marriage is the process of finding out what kind of man your wife would have preferred.


Yes my spouse and I just split up. I finally faced the fact that we are incompatible, I'm a Virgo and he's an [email protected]#$hole. 


A man walks into a his bedroom and his sees his wife packing a suitcase for Las Vegas. She says that she can get paid $400 a night for what she does for him for free. He starts packing a bag too. She asks why, and he says 'I want to see how you will live on $800 a year'. 


After a long miserable marriage the husband is on his death bed. He warns his wife that after he is dead he is going to dig his way out of the grave, and come back just to continue to make her life miserable. After the funeral she is seen out partying at a local bar. Her girlfriend asks her why she seems so jovial. She replies 'I had the SOB buried so he's lying face down'.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Good way to start the day. Thanks.


----------

